# الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*ماهو الفرق بين الزوجة و السكرتيرة ؟ *
*الزوجة مهمة صعبة والسكرتيرة مهمة جداً *
****** *​ 
*السكرتيرة لا تتدخل في شؤون المنزل *
*الزوجة تتدخل في شؤون المكتب *
*******
*السكرتيرة تكون بكامل أناقتها بمجرد أن تدخل المكتب *
*الزوجة تكون بكامل أناقتها أيضاً, ولكن بمجرد أن تخرج من المنزل *
****** *
*السكرتيرة تنفذ الأوامر *
*الزوجة تعطي الأوامر *
****** *
*السكرتيرة تكذب بالنيابة عنك *
*الزوجة تكذب بالنيابة عليك *
****** *​ 
*السكرتيرة مشروع حب قادم نظام *
*(( أحلم بيك .. أنا باحلم بيك )) *​ 
*الزوجة مشروع حب قديم نظام *
*(( لسه فاكر )) *
****** *
*السكرتيرة لديها حل لكل مشكلة *
*الزوجة مشكلة لكل حل *
****** *
*السكرتيرة تبحث لك عن أعذار حتى و إن كنت مشكوكاً فيك *
*الزوجة أي عذر تقدمه مشكوك فيه *
****** *
*السكرتيرة تفسر الشك لصالح المتهم *
*الزوجة تفسر الشك ضد المتهم *
****** *
*السكرتيرة لا تدخل المكتب إلا وتجدها أمامك *
*الزوجة لا تخرج من البيت إلا وتجدها وراءك *
****** *
*السكرتيرة مثل بضاعة في الفاترينة *
*الزوجة مثل بضاعة في المخزن *
****** *
*الجواب : السكرتيرة تشعر المدير بأنه سي السيد *
*والزوجة تشعره بأنها سيد قشطـة *
****** *​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

هههههههههههههههه


جميلة اوى يا بيتر​:yaka:
و
ترى انت بتفضل اى نوع ؟​


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> جميلة اوى يا بيتر:yaka:​و
> ترى انت بتفضل اى نوع ؟​



*شكرا يا ينبوع المحبة على المرور*
*وبلاش الاسئلة الى من تحت ل تحت*
*انا عايز اعيييييييييييييييش*​​


----------



## فادية (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

*اى خدمه يا فاديه*
*وشكرا على المرور*​


----------



## dr.sheko (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

هههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة دي يا بيتر
بس على فكرة 
انت كده هتقوم بثورة وهتكون مع .........
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## muheb (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير  يابيتر


----------



## jim_halim (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*


هههههههههههه 

حلوة قوي ... 

شكراً ليك ​


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

_ههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى
ميرسى يا بيتر_​


----------



## Camilo (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

:t33::t33::t33:
علي فكره السكرتيره تجامل علي شان مصلحتها:smil12:


----------



## gift (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

هههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدا يا بيتر


----------



## fullaty (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

ههههههههههه

اية يا بيتر انت كده بتزن على خراب ..................

ههههههههههه

الحق اقلب الموضوع بسرعه احسنلك :spor22:​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



m.e.e قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة دي يا بيتر
> بس على فكرة
> انت كده هتقوم بثورة وهتكون مع .........
> هههههههههههههههههه


*قصدك ثورة العبيد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس على شرط*
* انا زعيم الثورة*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير يابيتر


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



jim_halim قال:


> هههههههههههه ​
> حلوة قوي ... ​
> 
> شكراً ليك ​


*شكرا لك انت يا jim_halim*
*على المرور والمشاركة*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههه_​_
> حلوه اوى
> 
> ميرسى يا بيتر​_


*شكرا totty*
*على مرورك ومشاركتك*
​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



Camilo قال:


> :t33::t33::t33:
> علي فكره السكرتيره تجامل علي شان مصلحتها:smil12:


*لا*
* لا*
* السكرتيرة *
*لها *
*كياااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*غير كل الكيانات*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميلة جدا يا بيتر


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> اية يا بيتر انت كده بتزن على خراب ..................​
> ههههههههههه​
> ...


*مش عارف اقلبة *
*كل مااقلبة يقع منى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا فيبى على المرور*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

:ranting:


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انتم كده بتغلطوا فى عداد عمركم
ابعدوا عن السكرتيرات ياعيال
ايه مش مالية عنكم:ranting:​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :ranting:


*خليكى  مبسوطه وخلاص*
*انا جالى احساس انك مبتعرفيش تكتبى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



tina_tina قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> انتم كده بتغلطوا فى عداد عمركم
> ابعدوا عن السكرتيرات ياعيال
> ...


*الصراحة مفيش حاجه تملى العين*
*غير*
*التراااااااااااااااااب*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*

*ماهو الفرق بين الزوجة و السكرتيرة ؟ 


 الزوجة مهمة صعبة والسكرتيرة مهمة جداً 


......


مرة أخرى ما هو الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ؟ 
الجواب : 30 كيلو جرام 


......


مرة ثالثة ما هو الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ؟


السكرتيرة لا تتدخل في شؤون المنزل 
الزوجة تتدخل في شؤون المكتب


......


السكرتيرة تكون بكامل أناقتها بمجرد أن تدخل المكتب 


الزوجة تكون بكامل أناقتها أيضاً ، ولكن بمجرد أن تخرج من المنزل 


......
السكرتيرة تنفذ الأوامر 

الزوجة تعطي الأوامر 

......
السكرتيرة تكذب بالنيابة عنك 

الزوجة تكذب بالنيابة عليك 

......
السكرتيرة مشروع حب قادم نظام 


(( أحلم بيك .. أنا باحلم بيك ))


الزوجة مشروع حب قديم نظام


(( لسه فاكر ))


......


السكرتيرة لديها حل لكل مشكلة 
الزوجة مشكلة لكل حل 


......


السكرتيرة تبحث لك عن أعذار حتى و إن كنت مشكوكا فيكً 


الزوجة أي عذر تقدمه مشكوك فيه
......


السكرتيرة تفسر الشك لصالح المتهم 
الزوجة تفسر الشك ضد المتهم 


......


السكرتيرة لا تدخل المكتب إلا وتجدها امامك

الزوجة لا تخرج من البيت إلا وتجدها وراءك 


......


السكرتيرة مثل بضاعة في الفاترينة 
الزوجة مثل بضاعة في المخزن 


......


مرة أخيرة ما هو الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ؟
الجواب : السكرتيرة تشعر المدير بأنه سي السيد 
والزوجة تشعره بأنها سيد قشطـة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة 

شكرآ يا جيلان​


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة
> 
> شكرآ يا جيلان​



*العفو يا عسل 
ميرسى عالمرور*


----------



## gift (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*

حلوة


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*

*ميرسى يا جيفت على مرورك*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*

اقولك على وجه تشابه بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة
الأثنين يفلسوا اكبر بنك
الأثنين يجننوا اعقل راجل 
الأثنين نفسى اشوفهم متعلقين على باب زويلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة ............*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> اقولك على وجه تشابه بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة
> الأثنين يفلسوا اكبر بنك
> الأثنين يجننوا اعقل راجل
> الأثنين نفسى اشوفهم متعلقين على باب زويلة
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
اية كمية الحقد دى يا يوحنا
كل ده فى قلبك وساكت:smil8:
طويب بئى:a82:
استنانا برة انا والبنات 
عشن نعلقك على باب المنتدى:hlp:
ولو عايز ترجع فى كلامك المسامح كريم بردو:a63:*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

يا حنينه
شايلك لوقت عوزة
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا حنينه
> شايلك لوقت عوزة
> هههههههههههههههههههه​



*ميرسى:08:*


----------



## fayse_f (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

بيني وبينك كلامك صحيح شكراً علي الموضوع الرب معاك ويسطرها معاك


----------



## mk1611 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## تونى 2010 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الزوجة والسكرتيرة*

*ايه ياعم الكلام الجامد ده برافو عليك موضوع لذيذ*


----------

